# WANTED: Loooong Colson Seatpost



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2015)

Looking for one, if not a couple of these seatposts. 3/4" diameter. Gives me another inch or two, and who wouldn't want that. Thanks! Mike

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...tpost-FOR-SALE&highlight=LONG+COLSON+SEATPOST


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Bump!




I actually think I have one of thes!!!! pm me yer eigh mahl


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2015)

bricycle said:


> I actually think I have one of thes!!!! pm me yer eigh mahl




PM sent!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2016)

Bump! Had a couple leads but they all ended up being 13/16". Looking for 3/4".


----------



## zedsn (Feb 15, 2016)

I have one of these that is 16" long and 3/4" wide.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2016)

zedsn said:


> I have one of these that is 16" long and 3/4" wide.
> 
> View attachment 285967



Thanks, but I'm really looking for posts exactly like the one I pictured above. I believe the one you have is a wedge style, similar to a handlebar stem.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2016)

maybe have them turned down to 3/4"????


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2016)

The 13/16" posts tend to be hollow tubing, while the 3/4" are solid stock.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2016)

Bumparino!


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 27, 2016)

Just over 3/4" diameter


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2016)

That looks like the post in my Shelby.


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looking for one, if not a couple of these seatposts. 3/4" diameter. Gives me another inch or two, and who wouldn't want that. Thanks! Mike
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...tpost-FOR-SALE&highlight=LONG+COLSON+SEATPOST



I have one , 25 shipped.  Jay


----------



## szathmarig (Apr 29, 2016)

Is this what you need? http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRE...404743?hash=item1a128d6007:g:Kt0AAOSw3mpXH~my


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2016)

Xcelsior said:


> I have one , 25 shipped.  Jay



Pm sent


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> Is this what you need? http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRE...404743?hash=item1a128d6007:g:Kt0AAOSw3mpXH~my




Looking for a 3/4" post. Thanks for keeping an eye out!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2016)

Don't worry Mike, it's out there somewhere. I have a feeling it won't be long.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 29, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Don't worry Mike, it's out there somewhere. I have a feeling it won't be long.





...but he said he _wants _it long


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 29, 2016)

I suppose I could just make one...


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 30, 2016)

My man,that's a shelby seat post. Have had a couple of dozen Shelby's, all with that seat post.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> My man,that's a shelby seat post. Have had a couple of dozen Shelby's, all with that seat post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




Not a Shelby. Shelby posts measure 13/16" and are hollow. As stated above,  I am looking for an original long seatpost with a diameter of 3/4".


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2016)

*BUMP*


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)

Let's bump this b#@ch


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

Overdue bump


----------



## SKPC (Apr 24, 2018)

I made one FM... 1st bought some stainless steel 3/4"od & 5/8" id tubing, then epoxyed in a piece of cut-off lucky-seven 5/8" solid bar post.. .see pic...

Stainless Steel tubing below...
_https://www.ebay.com/itm/304-Stainless-Steel-Round-Tube-3-4-750-OD-x-065-W-x-12/362187112057?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649_


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Overdue bump



I looked for this thread to show you this; but couldn't find it.


 

 

 
@SKPC made it for his Colson


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

SKPC said:


> I made one FM... 1st bought some stainless steel 3/4"od & 5/8" i.d. tubing, then epoxyed in a piece of cut-off lucky-seven 5/8" solid bar post.. .see pic...
> 
> Stainless Steel tubing below...
> _https://www.ebay.com/itm/304-Stainless-Steel-Round-Tube-3-4-750-OD-x-065-W-x-12/362187112057?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649_
> ...






tripple3 said:


> I looked for this thread to show you this; but couldn't find it.
> View attachment 794745 View attachment 794746 View attachment 794747
> @SKPC made it for his Colson




Thanks guys. Might have to go that route, but still holding out for an original one...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Thanks guys. Might have to go that route, but still holding out for an original one...



...at least temporary so you can ride it; them....


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> ...at least temporary so you can ride it; them....



I can ride them as is...just comfier if I were able to stretch my legs a bit more.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2018)

BUMPER


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2018)

Still looking...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2018)

Bumping it...again


----------

